# How to make an adopted desert tortoise very happy



## spikethebest (Jul 8, 2010)

http://freshdirt.sunset.com/2010/07/how-to-make-an-adopted-desert-tortoise-ecstatic.html


----------



## Greg T (Jul 8, 2010)

That is a cool story. I would love to create such a fantastic habitat for my torts. Great idea on the trash can burrow.


----------



## Tom (Jul 8, 2010)

Great post. Love the look of that enclosure.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice. Mr. Totellini must be very happy


----------



## jimeerey (Oct 19, 2010)

WOW! that is so cool!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Thanks for sharing Cory!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 19, 2010)

Love that enclosure. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## vyeates409 (Oct 19, 2010)

Scooter said:


> Love that enclosure. Thanks for sharing that.



WOW that's really nice


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 19, 2010)

lovely!
I just came in from the state's zoo... and the DT enclosure looks awful compared to that one!
If anyone knows the Beckers, tell them that they can adopt me too  lol


----------

